# Comunicato della Curva Sud del Milan contro la società.



## admin (26 Gennaio 2015)

La Curva Sud, poco fa, ha emesso un comunicato contro la società. 

Eccolo, di seguito:
*
Arriviamo al match di domani sera con la Lazio, vivendolo come abbiamo in passato affrontato i palcoscenici migliori d’Europa, come solo il Milan sapeva fare quando gli altri ci dovevano guardare solo con ammirazione di fronte allo splendore di quello che noi vivevamo come normalità. Oggi siamo qui di fronte all’obiettivo che sempre abbiamo snobbato e che ora sembra la coppa che può risollevare le sorti di una stagione figlia dell’ennesima campagna acquisti fatta di parametri zero strapagati e che poco o nulla avevano da dare al Milan. Si legge che sia l’ultima spiaggia di Pippo Inzaghi che in realtà è solo l’ennesimo allenatore a cui viene data una squadra di basso livello decantata come fosse la formazione più forte del mondo. Inzaghi su cui la società ha puntato tutto ben sapendo che fosse la sua prima esperienza, e che proprio per questo motivo andrebbe aiutato e supportato degnamente, oltre che difeso dagli attacchi esterni, nei momenti difficili. 
Abbiamo una rosa di giocatori che rappresenta la terza squadra più pagata del campionato, e che a fronte di ciò rende poco in campo e insieme ha preso 23 punti di distacco dalla prima in sole 20 partite. L’impegno e la serietà devono essere la base per chi va in campo indossando la maglia della più importante squadra d’Italia. Ci aspettiamo quantomeno che chi va in campo debba sputare sangue per la causa anche perché il valore mostrato fino ad oggi non può essere il reale valore di ogni membro di questa rosa. Di certo però l’artefice della costruzione di questa squadra è l’AD e responsabile del settore tecnico, colui il quale, seppur costretto ad operare in ristrettezza economica, agisce nella più totale assenza di un progetto, strapagando ingaggi a giocatori di dubbio valore o addirittura buttando via i pochi soldi a disposizione per il mercato in operazioni pessime quali l’acquisto di Matri (pagato quanto Tevez dalla Juve), solo per citare un esempio, a cui potremmo sommare le operazioni Torres o altre con cui non ha fatto altro che spacciare giocatori finiti come fenomeni. Non capiamo poi la gestione di alcune situazioni come quella diMexes, prima messo fuori rosa e poi reintegrato e addirittura promosso capitano in alcune occasioni, facendo capire che solo dopo che altri avevano dimostrato di non essere all’altezza lui sia molto probabilmente il miglior*e *che abbiamo in quel reparto. Nello sbando totale che ci pare di vedere mettiamo anche l’assenza di figure di riferimento per il gruppo come avvenuto per la Juventus con Nedved o l’inter con Zanetti.
Al Milan abbiamo avuto sempre uomini chiave per lo spogliatoio, che purtroppo oggi forse mancano e per cui quindi si potrebbe istituire una figura societaria apposita. Anche perché a furia di dire che tutto andava bene ci ritroviamo a 60 punti in due anni dalla prima in classifica. L’AD in passato parlava di progetto giovani per risollevare la squadra, ed il progetto giovani è stato portato avanti cedendo subito Cristante e Petagna, per poi inserire in rosa dei giovani stranieri pagati molto di più, che oltretutto poco valorizzano il bagaglio del settore giovanile rossonero. Al presidente a questo punto chiediamo, oltre che di investire nuovamente nel Milan, di fare quello che si fa in tutte le aziende e che lui sicuramente sa meglio di noi, ossia allontanare il responsabile vero di questa situazione che è il responsabile tecnico. Iniziano ad essere troppi i fallimenti e l’allontanamento della gente dal Milan è troppo evidente. 
Chiediamo inoltre di evitare certe dichiarazioni su di una rosa incredibilmente di basso valore esaltata come se fosse il vero Milan, quello che lui nella storia ha saputo portare sul tetto del mondo, perché se l’AD ha stipulato contratti onerosi, non vuol dire per forza che i giocatori siano di valore, ma sono semplicemente strapagati rispetto al loro reale potenziale. *


----------



## smallball (26 Gennaio 2015)

vogliono la testa di Galliani


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Gennaio 2015)

Direi un attacco frontale esclusivamente contro Galliani e soltanto di richiamo contro Berlusconi.

Hanno perso l'ennesima occasione di contestare e additare il responsabile principale di questo scempio: la proprietà.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Direi un attacco frontale esclusivamente contro Galliani e soltanto di richiamo contro Berlusconi.
> 
> Hanno perso l'ennesima occasione di contestare e additare il responsabile principale di questo scempio: la proprietà.



E' stato sempre così negli ultimi anni, Galliani spesso criticato, ma della proprietà zero a parte uno striscione datato ormai 2010.


----------



## Aron (26 Gennaio 2015)

C'è poco da dire. 
E' ora di voltare pagina.


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2015)

Domani, dunque, si proseguirà con una contestazione?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' stato sempre così negli ultimi anni, Galliani spesso criticato, ma della proprietà zero a parte uno striscione datato ormai 2010.



Mi farò tante risate, ma proprio tante quando Galliani andrà via e al suo posto verrà preso Pinco Pallino che costruirà sicuramente squadre competitive e ci farà arrivare almeno terzi in CL


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Gennaio 2015)

finalmente un attacco diretto a galliani, è lui il vero responsabile


----------



## Schism75 (26 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Direi un attacco frontale esclusivamente contro Galliani e soltanto di richiamo contro Berlusconi.
> 
> Hanno perso l'ennesima occasione di contestare e additare il responsabile principale di questo scempio: la proprietà.



Beh comunque gli hanno detto che sostanzialmente non sa dirigere l'azienda, visto che fosse se il Milan fosse stato gestito seriamente a quest'ora Galliani stava già a casa da 8 anni.


----------



## Tobi (26 Gennaio 2015)

Ottimo. Galliani a mio avviso dovrebbe svolgere SOLO la gestione delle trattative. Ovvero un osservatore o un dirigente sportivo gli dice: Adriano abbiamo individuato un terzino sinistro utile alla causa. Vai e tratta per lui. Ma il Gallo no deve mai piu avere potere decisionale sugli acquisti


----------



## MissRossonera (26 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Curva Sud, poco fa, ha emesso un comunicato contro la società.
> 
> Eccolo, di seguito:
> *
> ...



Hanno fatto bene,anche se c'erano da sottolineare di più le gravi mancanze d'interesse (nonchè visione distorta della realtà) della proprietà.Però sono d'accordo con quanto scritto sull'AD,assolutamente.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> finalmente un attacco diretto a galliani, è lui il vero responsabile



Finalmente ? Galliani lo attaccano ogni anno.


----------



## Love (26 Gennaio 2015)

Galliani è il vero responsabile...sono d'accordissimo...se ci sono pochi soldi da investire la colpa è sua...senza dubbio alcuno...abbiamo un monte ingaggi monstre...per giocatori da 5 6 posto e non da cl...se avessimo un monte ingaggi consono alla rosa che abbiamo e se non avessimo sperperato negli anni tutti questi soldi con un ds capace staremmo parlando di tutt'alto adesso...una sola parola,anzi due...incapace presuntuoso...non c'è di peggio.


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2015)

Dietro queste uscite c'è SEMPRE qualcuno in alto. Molto in alto.


----------



## diavolo (26 Gennaio 2015)

Ah ma non è un comunicato di Barbara Berlusconi?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Curva Sud, poco fa, ha emesso un comunicato contro la società.
> 
> Eccolo, di seguito:
> *
> ...



 condivido in toto, manco l'avessi scritto io


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Direi un attacco frontale esclusivamente contro Galliani e soltanto di richiamo contro Berlusconi.
> 
> Hanno perso l'ennesima occasione di contestare e additare il responsabile principale di questo scempio: la proprietà.



non sono d'accordo..è vero che la società sta spendendo meno ma con quei pochi soldi che gli vengono dati galliani può fare molto molto meglio, abbiamo il terzo monte ingaggi della serie A, il valore della rosa deve essere proporzionale a quello degli stipendi, non è possibile strapagare in questa maniera giocatori che non meritano quelle cifre e vengono spacciati per campioni, siccome dell'aspetto tecnico non si occupa berlusconi ma galliani è giustissimo criticare il nostro direttore generale come prima cosa..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dietro queste uscite c'è SEMPRE qualcuno in alto. Molto in alto.



E pure più in alto di Galliani


----------



## malos (26 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dietro queste uscite c'è SEMPRE qualcuno in alto. Molto in alto.



Sì e speriamo che questa volta ce la faccia.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dietro queste uscite c'è SEMPRE qualcuno in alto. Molto in alto.



ci sia qualcosa dall'alto o meno l'importante è che venga fatta una rivoluzione, gli errori di galliani sul mercato e sulla costruzione della squadra sono sotto gli occhi di tutti e pippo inzaghi sulla panca e seedorf trattato in maniera vergognosa è tutta opera sua..


----------



## smallball (26 Gennaio 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ah ma non è un comunicato di Barbara Berlusconi?


direi che ci sei andato molto ma molto vicino


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Gennaio 2015)

Scusate ma da che pulpito viene questo attacco? Vogliono una figura di riferimento in società dopo aver trattato Maldini in quel modo? Confrontano la spesa di Tevez con quella di Matri? Seriamente qualcuno rimpiange Petagna e Cristante? 

Questi ogni volta scrivono una serie di assurdità clamorose. 

P.S. sappiamo tutti chi è il mandante di questo attacco nei confronti di Galliani. E alla fine l'avrà vinta.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Finalmente ? Galliani lo attaccano ogni anno.



si però adesso si chiede la sua testa, prima si chiedeva solo un cambiamento nella gestione del mercato, si criticava alcune scelte


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2015)

I punti di distacco accumulati dalla prima, il finanziamento di Tevez con Matri, e tanto altro.

Potevamo almeno farci una citazione...


----------



## aleslash (26 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dietro queste uscite c'è SEMPRE qualcuno in alto. Molto in alto.



BB... Ci sta provando in tutti i modi a farlo fuori


----------



## Gekyn (26 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dietro queste uscite c'è SEMPRE qualcuno in alto. Molto in alto.



concordo in pieno e speriamo che questa volta sia quella buona!!!


----------



## aleslash (26 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> I punti di distacco accumulati dalla prima, il finanziamento di Tevez con Matri, e tanto altro.
> 
> Potevano almeno farci una citazione...



Effetivamente ahahahah


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Gennaio 2015)

sto seguendo ruiu su top calcio, è vergognoso il modo in cui difende galliani


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Gennaio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> BB... Ci sta provando in tutti i modi a farlo fuori



e fa bene


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dietro queste uscite c'è SEMPRE qualcuno in alto. Molto in alto.



ahuauahah scusa per l'OT, ma hai citato una spassosa telefonata di una tifosa fiorentina ad una tv locale dove c'era tale Ciuffi. L'entità più in alto, era un bestemmione che non posso riportare


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sto seguendo ruiu su top calcio, è vergognoso il modo in cui difende galliani



C'è anche Ravezzani ? Che dice sugli investimenti ?


----------



## aleslash (26 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> e fa bene



Benissimo


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> C'è anche Ravezzani ? Che dice sugli investimenti ?



sisi..si sta concentrando sul fatto che sotto il comunicato c'è lo zampino di barbara..


----------



## aleslash (26 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sisi..si sta concentrando sul fatto che sotto il comunicato c'è lo zampino di barbara..



Oltre a cacciare Galliani e company caccerei pure tutti sti lecchino maledetti attorno all'ambiente milan


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2015)

Penso che sia in atto un'attacco frontale. Pure Sportmediaset ha riportato il comunicato della Sud


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2015)

È già qualcosa. Silvio si deve rendere conto che sta sfasciando il Milan.


----------



## aleslash (26 Gennaio 2015)

Si però domani qualche cosina dovrebbe pure continuarla la curva...


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Gennaio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Penso che sia in atto un'attacco frontale. Pure Sportmediaset ha riportato il comunicato della Sud



Hanno acceso la macchina.


----------



## malos (26 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sto seguendo ruiu su top calcio, è vergognoso il modo in cui difende galliani



E'sempre stato un suo squallido lecchino se poi ci aggiungi che Barbara lo ha quasi querelato per quel suo articolo su casa milan...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> I punti di distacco accumulati dalla prima, il finanziamento di Tevez con Matri, e tanto altro.
> 
> Potevamo almeno farci una citazione...



Davvero, hanno fatto un bel riassunto di quel che si scrive sul forum


----------



## Hammer (26 Gennaio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Penso che sia in atto un'attacco frontale. Pure Sportmediaset ha riportato il comunicato della Sud



Palese come l'attacco sia stato pilotato.


----------



## Hammer (26 Gennaio 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Davvero, hanno fatto un bel riassunto di quel che si scrive sul forum



Secondo me ci leggono...


----------



## gianluca1193 (26 Gennaio 2015)

Ciò che hanno scritto è assolutamente vero. Mnaca la parte su Berlusconi però...
Resta il fatto che i #TeamGalliani mi fanno alquanto ridere...


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Gennaio 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> E'sempre stato un suo squallido lecchino se poi ci aggiungi che Barbara lo ha quasi querelato per quel suo articolo su casa milan...



io mi chiedo se questo sia davvero milanista, a me sembra gallianista e basta, se facciamo schifo non gliene importa nulla..


----------



## Djici (26 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Scusate ma da che pulpito viene questo attacco? Vogliono una figura di riferimento in società dopo aver trattato Maldini in quel modo? Confrontano la spesa di Tevez con quella di Matri? Seriamente qualcuno rimpiange Petagna e Cristante?
> 
> Questi ogni volta scrivono una serie di assurdità clamorose.
> 
> P.S. sappiamo tutti chi è il mandante di questo attacco nei confronti di Galliani. E alla fine l'avrà vinta.



forse non si sapra mai la verita... e forse me le invento da solo... ma sui fischi a Maldini per me dietro a quella cosa vergognosa troviamo proprio galliani.

poi sul communicato non dicono nemmeno che vogliono per forza Paolo.

la spesa matri - tevez e assolutamente confrontabile... sul cartellino siamo li, sul ingaggio costa di piu l'argentino ma quando compri devi pure guardare quello che ti porta il calciatore.
mi sembra di sentire galliani che si vanta di avere preso niang per qualche euro in meno di pogba.
e forse petagna e cristante non sono rimpianti da molti tifosi ma la colpa e di galliani che prima parla di un progetto che non esiste proprio e pompa i calciatori in modo incredibile.

cristante e petagna in rosa ci stanno tranquillamente.
non come titolari.
ma avere scarsoni strapagati in panchina e proprio peggio.
meglio giovanni che hanno voglia piutosto che bidoni finiti.


----------



## aleslash (26 Gennaio 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> E'sempre stato un suo squallido lecchino se poi ci aggiungi che Barbara lo ha quasi querelato per quel suo articolo su casa milan...



Ruiu fa schifo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Gennaio 2015)

Comunicato inutile, cacciare Galliani non servirà a nulla se la proprietà non deciderà di reinvestire e chiedere investimenti alla proprietà è come chiedere di cantare ad un sordo. Hanno perso di vista il vero problema e cioè Silvio Berlusconi. Inoltre non mi è piaciuto neanche il velato sostegno a Pippo che rappresenta il problema imminente dei risultati della squadra. Male... se poi mi dite che è un comunicato di Barbara non saprei.


----------



## Djici (26 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Comunicato inutile, cacciare Galliani non servirà a nulla se la proprietà non deciderà di reinvestire e chiedere investimenti alla proprietà è come chiedere di cantare ad un sordo. Hanno perso di vista il vero problema e cioè Silvio Berlusconi. Inoltre non mi è piaciuto neanche il velato sostegno a Pippo che rappresenta il problema imminente dei risultati della squadra. Male... se poi mi dite che è un comunicato di Barbara non saprei.



attaco a galliani e difesa di inzaghi.
mi sembra evidente che e suo


----------



## gianluca1193 (26 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Comunicato inutile, cacciare Galliani non servirà a nulla se la proprietà non deciderà di reinvestire e chiedere investimenti alla proprietà è come chiedere di cantare ad un sordo. Hanno perso di vista il vero problema e cioè Silvio Berlusconi. Inoltre non mi è piaciuto neanche il velato sostegno a Pippo che rappresenta il problema imminente dei risultati della squadra. Male... se poi mi dite che è un comunicato di Barbara non saprei.


Non parlano di quanto faccia schifo Pippo, quello è vero... Ma la descrizione della situazione in cui si trova è perfetta.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Gennaio 2015)

Grande Barbara

E' guerra


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Gennaio 2015)

Quindi Galliani deve andarsene perché ha ceduto Petagna e Cristante,due ragazzini che fanno tribuna rispettivamente in Serie B e in Portogallo. E perché a parametro zero sono arrivati Menez e Diego Lopez e non,chessò,Nainggolan e Neuer. Seems legit.


----------



## wfiesso (26 Gennaio 2015)

un attacco così diretto non me l'aspettavo... neanche nei miei sogni piu belli... vediamo che accade


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2015)

entro quanto la smentita ufficiale della curva e gli striscioni sull'amore che non è bello se non è litigarello?


----------



## aleslash (26 Gennaio 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> entro quanto la smentita ufficiale della curva e gli striscioni sull'amore che non è bello se non è litigarello?



Dubito, il comunicato è sul loro sito


----------



## de sica (26 Gennaio 2015)

Bé alla fine se ci riflettete, inzaghi è solo un poveraccio messo sulla panchina per volontà di altre persone. Poi che sia un pezzente ad allenare questo è sicuro, però chi ce l'ha messo? a voi i commenti


----------



## gianluca1193 (26 Gennaio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Bé alla fine se ci riflettete, inzaghi è solo un poveraccio messo sulla panchina per volontà di altre persone. Poi che sia un pezzente ad allenare questo è sicuro, però chi ce l'ha messo? a voi i commenti



Quello che diceva anche ieri Boban...


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Gennaio 2015)

Sta parlando il barone a top calcio..


----------



## AndrasWave (26 Gennaio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Bé alla fine se ci riflettete, inzaghi è solo un poveraccio messo sulla panchina per volontà di altre persone. Poi che sia un pezzente ad allenare questo è sicuro, però chi ce l'ha messo? a voi i commenti



Si infatti.. Che non sia un allenatore è chiaro a tutti, però l'errore più grave è stato di chi l'ha voluto su quella panchina.

In ogni caso spero che la curva prosegua su questa linea dura. Manca qualche critica decisa a Berlusconi, ma per il resto sono d'accordo. Come dice il nostro amministratore, hanno detto soltanto ciò che noi ripetiamo da anni!


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Bé alla fine se ci riflettete, inzaghi è solo un poveraccio messo sulla panchina per volontà di altre persone. Poi che sia un pezzente ad allenare questo è sicuro, però chi ce l'ha messo? a voi i commenti



....Inzaghi è stato messo sulla panchina del Milan anche per sua volontà, nessuno lo ha costretto. Avrebbe fatto bene ad essere più cauto.


----------



## aleslash (26 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Sta parlando il barone a top calcio..



Che dice?


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> un attacco così diretto non me l'aspettavo... neanche nei miei sogni piu belli... vediamo che accade



...l'attacco a Galliani trova, stranamente, grande risalto anche nelle fonti più vicine al Milan. Che ci sia sotto qualcosa?


----------



## de sica (26 Gennaio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....Inzaghi è stato messo sulla panchina del Milan anche per sua volontà, nessuno lo ha costretto. Avrebbe fatto bene ad essere più cauto.



Quello è vero, ma chi avrebbe detto di no? pochi sinceramente, specialmente se legati al Milan come inzaghi. Poi ripeto, per me è un allenatore mediocre al momento, e anche come persona lo sto rivalutando perché sta dimostrando di non avere una dignità, però le sue intenzioni all'inizio erano buone e positive


----------



## The P (26 Gennaio 2015)

Per la prima volta mi piacciono molto la forma e i contenuti di un comunicato della Sud. 

Detto questo, mi sembra un attacco diretto principalmente a Galliani, ma la parte in cui si dice che si fanno proclami sulla competitività della rose è una frecciata a Berlusconi.


----------



## gianluca1193 (26 Gennaio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....Inzaghi è stato messo sulla panchina del Milan anche per sua volontà, nessuno lo ha costretto. Avrebbe fatto bene ad essere più cauto.


Chiunque avrebbe accettato. Ti ritrovi al Milan, tenti la sorte, senza passare per la gavetta. Se ti dice male, riparti dalla provincia (da cui saresti dovuto comunque passare)o magari qualcosa in più...


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Quello è vero, ma chi avrebbe detto di no? pochi sinceramente, specialmente se legati al Milan come inzaghi. Poi ripeto, per me è un allenatore mediocre al momento, e anche come persona lo sto rivalutando perché sta dimostrando di non avere una dignità, però le sue intenzioni all'inizio erano buone e positive



.....ha accettato una sfida dura, che ha perso. Farebbe bene a lasciare ora evitando almeno la figura dell'esonero.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2015)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Chiunque avrebbe accettato. Ti ritrovi al Milan, tenti la sorte, senza passare per la gavetta. Se ti dice male, riparti dalla provincia (da cui saresti dovuto comunque passare)o magari qualcosa in più...



.....diciamo che ha fatto bene ad accettare....ma ora farebbe benissimo a dimettersi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2015)

Condivido TUTTO, specialmente la parte sulla mancanza di figure carismatiche e autoritarie nella rosa.
Su Galliani inutile ribadire quello che da anni pensiamo e scriviamo in tanti su questo forum, ovviamente condivido l'attacco.

Quello che manca, ed è assenza molto grave,è la totale mancanza di critica verso la proprietà e la non volontà di investire.
Questo significa che il comunicato è frutto di una manovra dall'alto, non è opera libera della Curva.

Una cosa che mi interessa poco, se ne condivido il contenuto. 
Ma di certo l'attacco è incompleto per essere perfetto, mi sembra giusto sottolinearlo.


----------



## gianluca1193 (26 Gennaio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....diciamo che ha fatto bene ad accettare....ma ora farebbe benissimo a dimettersi.



Esatto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Gennaio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Che dice?



ha parlato del comunicato specificando che questo non è solo il pensiero della curva ma di buona parte dei tifosi del milan, ha criticato il mercato fatto da galliani ultimamente dicendo che ci sono squadre che anche spendendo meno di noi si sono rinforzate meglio e ad oggi sono più forti, non ha dato molte colpe ad inzaghi e poi gli hanno fatto una domanda sull'acquisto di destro e ha risposto che per lui è un buon giocatore ma non si sa come potrà rendere perchè fino ad ora gli acquisti fatti in avanti non hanno reso cioè cerci e torres...


----------



## wfiesso (26 Gennaio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...l'attacco a Galliani trova, stranamente, grande risalto anche nelle fonti più vicine al Milan. Che ci sia sotto qualcosa?



onestamente credo di si, a mio modo di vedere attualmente lui non è più capace di fare il suo lavoro e bisogna cambiare, che sia una manovra partita dall'alto pare evidente, nel caso lui venisse cacciato e non cambiasse nulla allora sarebbe davvero la fine... 
però le trattative da lui gestite (inciuci con preziosi, procuratori, amici vari) mi portano a pensare che sia davvero diventato incapace, se così non fosse significa che tutto lo sfascio degli ultimi anni sia soltanto colpa di colui che non si può cacciare, come ho detto sarebbe la fine del Milan


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> onestamente credo di si, a mio modo di vedere attualmente lui non è più capace di fare il suo lavoro e bisogna cambiare, che sia una manovra partita dall'alto pare evidente, nel caso lui venisse cacciato e non cambiasse nulla allora sarebbe davvero la fine...
> però le trattative da lui gestite (inciuci con preziosi, procuratori, amici vari) mi portano a pensare che sia davvero diventato incapace, se così non fosse significa che tutto lo sfascio degli ultimi anni sia soltanto colpa di colui che non si può cacciare, come ho detto sarebbe la fine del Milan



Sicuramente Galliani è al punto più basso della sua gestione. Il momento giusto per allontanarlo.


----------



## Ciachi (26 Gennaio 2015)

Non lo so....questa cosa mia puzza tanto di "accordo" tra la finta società e la curva dei magna magna!!!! Così si fa fuori il "capro espiatorio" per calmare un po' la piazza!!! Dopodiché ....che cosa cambia?? Pur cacciando fester ...cosa cambierebbe?? Spenderebbero euro? Ci sarebbe finalmente una programmazione?? ...mah...


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2015)

Da oltre un anno vogliono la testa di Galliani ed hanno ragione, ma evitare sempre di criticare una famiglia Berlusconi che non vuole spendere è assolutamente ridicolo


----------



## Ciachi (26 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Da oltre un anno vogliono la testa di Galliani ed hanno ragione, ma evitare sempre di criticare una famiglia Berlusconi che non vuole spendere è assolutamente ridicolo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Gennaio 2015)

La rivolta degli schiavi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Gennaio 2015)

Speriamo che serva a qualcosa,ma dubito.


----------



## gabuz (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Curva Sud, poco fa, ha emesso un comunicato contro la società.
> 
> Eccolo, di seguito:
> *
> ...



Pure quando hanno la possibilità, decisamente tardiva, di fare qualcosa di finalmente corretto non perdono occasione di dimostrare di essere politicizzati e telecomandati. Burattini con troppi interessi.
Qua bisogna radere a zero tutto, società, rosa e pseudoultras di una curva che non esiste più.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2015)

Non hanno attaccato Inzaghi, vergognoso il passaggio in cui viene definito ''un allenatore'', cosa assolutamente non vera


Giusto invece l'attacco a Galliani


----------



## vota DC (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Non lo so....questa cosa mia puzza tanto di "accordo" tra la finta società e la curva dei magna magna!!!! Così si fa fuori il "capro espiatorio" per calmare un po' la piazza!!! Dopodiché ....che cosa cambia?? Pur cacciando fester ...cosa cambierebbe?? Spenderebbero euro? Ci sarebbe finalmente una programmazione?? ...mah...



Forse tra Niang e Pogba sconosciuti a pari prezzo sceglierebbero Pogba. Galliani ha tolto ogni potere alle varie figure che dovrebbero aiutarlo in questo genere di scelte affidandosi soltanto ad amici procuratori e si è beccato parecchi bidoni.


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Da oltre un anno vogliono la testa di Galliani ed hanno ragione, ma evitare sempre di criticare una famiglia Berlusconi che non vuole spendere è assolutamente ridicolo



a me non sembra ridicolo, anche io con quel delinquente chiamato "condor" Galliani come DS non spenderei un solo euro, lo giuro.. quello fatto da Galliani negli ultimi 7-8 anni e INDEFENDIBILE! lo sa Barbara, lo sano tutti alla fininvest, solo Silvio..


----------



## Fedeshi (27 Gennaio 2015)

Per quanto pilotato possa essere questo comunicato almeno si smuovono le acque,non illudiamoci però che cacciando Galliani abbiamo risolto tutti i nostri problemi,servono comunque degli investimenti dalla "società" (se ancora possiamo definirla tale).Certo i vari Muntari,Essien,Torres,Matri,ecc... chi li ha presi e chi li ha strastipendiati?,chi è che non vuole altre figure che accompagnino il suo operato,volendo fare invece tutto da solo?.Se la vediamo in questi termini ci rendiamo conto che l'allontanamento di Galliani non può che essere un bene,ma si certo non è la panacea di tutti i mali,le colpe per me sono di un 50% di Galliani,colpevole a parer mio di impedire in tutti i modi che ci sia un ammodernamento,un cambiamento dell'assetto societario,nonche di affidarsi ai soliti presidenti/procuratori amici,e di aver sprecato quei pochi soldi che aveva in contratti faraonici e acquisti discutibili.Il restante 50% però e da attribuire al Presidente colpevole di non "mettere più una lira" per rinnovare una Squadra.Almeno però senza Galliani,potremmo vedere figure come Maldini in Società e già questo mi basta e mi avanza.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nello sbando totale che ci pare di vedere mettiamo anche l’assenza di figure di riferimento per il gruppo come avvenuto per la Juventus con Nedved o l’inter con Zanetti.
> *





Questa ci vuol davvero del gran coraggio a scriverla dopo come si sono comportati LORO con Maldini


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Cacciare Galliani sarebbe solo l'inizio. Ci sono altri personaggi che devono andare via dal Milan quanto prima.


----------



## chicagousait (27 Gennaio 2015)

Nn se ne farà nulla. Galliani rimarrà dove si trova ora


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Era ora che il signor galliani venisse criticato pubblicamente per la sua incapacità..era ora..adesso ovviamente il condor metterà in moto la macchina dei suoi amici giornalai prezzolati che lo difenderanno in tutti i talk show..
Il richiamo a Berlusconi c'è perché leggo che gli si chiede di tornare ad investire..
I problemi si affrontano uno per volta, non puoi obbligare Berlusconi a vendere (magari a svendere al primo pagliaccio che si presenta così andiamo in malora del tutto) ma lo puoi "obbligare" a tagliare i rami secchi ed oggi il più secco mi pare galliani che è colui che ha costruito le ultime rose oscene ed ha impostato sta strategia di mercato che ha portato solo disastri..


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Questa ci vuol davvero del gran coraggio a scriverla dopo come si sono comportati LORO con Maldini



.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Curva Sud, poco fa, ha emesso un comunicato contro la società.
> 
> Eccolo, di seguito:
> *
> ...



Ho cercato il comunicato e ho trovato anche queste ultime righe, non so se aggiunte in seguito:

*Non saranno di certo degli Hip Hip Hurrà a rendere vincente una squadra che non è all’altezza della situazione.

Sarebbe ora di seguire la linea di innovazione presa da parte del lato marketing della società da cui arrivano le uniche note positive, come il nuovo contratto con l’importante rientro di fondi da parte del main sponsor, che porterà ad avere uno stadio di proprietà.



Noi ci siamo e ci saremo sempre, per il Milan in Italia, in Europa (speriamo), Ovunque…
*


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ho cercato il comunicato e ho trovato anche queste ultime righe, non so se aggiunte in seguito:
> 
> *Non saranno di certo degli Hip Hip Hurrà a rendere vincente una squadra che non è all’altezza della situazione.
> 
> ...



quest'aggiunta è praticamente la firma di Barbara


----------



## Arsozzenal (27 Gennaio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> *forse non si sapra mai la verita... e forse me le invento da solo... ma sui fischi a Maldini per me dietro a quella cosa vergognosa troviamo proprio galliani.*
> 
> poi sul communicato non dicono nemmeno che vogliono per forza Paolo.
> 
> ...



intervengo solo per puntualizzare delle cose
galliani non centra proprio nulla con quello che voi chiamate attacco/contestazione a maldini..ve l'avevo già spiegato ma vedo che fate tutti orecchie da mercante..quel giorno non ci doveva essere nessuna contestazione e nessun fischio..è stato fatto uno striscione in cui,pur affermando la grandezza di maldini come giocatore,si faceva notare come avesse mancato di rispetto in più di un'occasione ai tifosi..Mladini,colpito nel suo profondo ego,ha risposto immediatamente con versi e insulti plateali e solo in quel momento son partiti dei fischi con relativa esposizione della bandiera di Baresi.Questo è quanto!Galliani non centra proprio nulla


----------



## Arsozzenal (27 Gennaio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ho cercato il comunicato e ho trovato anche queste ultime righe, non so se aggiunte in seguito:
> 
> *Non saranno di certo degli Hip Hip Hurrà a rendere vincente una squadra che non è all’altezza della situazione.
> 
> ...



non sono state aggiunte in seguito...ci son sempre state


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (27 Gennaio 2015)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> intervengo solo per puntualizzare delle cose
> galliani non centra proprio nulla con quello che voi chiamate attacco/contestazione a maldini..ve l'avevo già spiegato ma vedo che fate tutti orecchie da mercante..quel giorno non ci doveva essere nessuna contestazione e nessun fischio..*è stato fatto uno striscione in cui,pur affermando la grandezza di maldini come giocatore,si faceva notare come avesse mancato di rispetto in più di un'occasione ai tifosi*..Mladini,colpito nel suo profondo ego,ha risposto immediatamente con versi e insulti plateali e solo in quel momento son partiti dei fischi con relativa esposizione della bandiera di Baresi.Questo è quanto!Galliani non centra proprio nulla



Nel giorno del suo addio questa *E'* una contestazione.

Indegni.


----------



## Pivellino (27 Gennaio 2015)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> intervengo solo per puntualizzare delle cose
> galliani non centra proprio nulla con quello che voi chiamate attacco/contestazione a maldini..ve l'avevo già spiegato ma vedo che fate tutti orecchie da mercante..quel giorno non ci doveva essere nessuna contestazione e nessun fischio..*è stato fatto uno striscione in cui,pur affermando la grandezza di maldini come giocatore,si faceva notare come avesse mancato di rispetto in più di un'occasione ai tifosi.*.Mladini,colpito nel suo profondo ego,ha risposto immediatamente con versi e insulti plateali e solo in quel momento son partiti dei fischi con relativa esposizione della bandiera di Baresi.Questo è quanto!Galliani non centra proprio nulla



OT ON
Striscione che definire inopportuno è poco.
OT OFF

Questo comunicato è sinceramente troppo morbido verso la famiglia Berlusconi.


----------



## Arsozzenal (27 Gennaio 2015)

voi ovviamente vedete quello che volete vedere..che la curva sia dalla parte di Barbara è ormai cosa risaputa!nessuno fa finta di nulla...nelle varie interviste concesse lo hanno sempre ribadito senza problemi!è un comunicato perfettamente coerente con la linea intrapresa da qualche anno
le frecciate a Berlusconi ci sono eccome anche se non forti e dirette..gli si chiede di tornare a spendere, di smetterla di spacciare una rosa mediocre come se fosse al livello di roma e juve e di fare teatrini tipo hip hip hurrà e robe simili
quando parlate di contestazioni non so cosa si possa fare..l'anno scorso ci hanno dimezzato la curva per la contestazione con il Parma sebbene fosse stata assolutamente pacifica e tranquilla..quindi si vedrà


----------



## Arsozzenal (27 Gennaio 2015)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> OT ON
> Striscione che definire inopportuno è poco.
> OT OFF
> 
> Questo comunicato è sinceramente troppo morbido verso la famiglia Berlusconi.



"sul campo campione infinito,ma hai mancato di rispetto a chi ti ha arricchito"
dopo che è stato supportato con cori per tutta la partita
che contestazione!!


----------



## malos (27 Gennaio 2015)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> "sul campo campione infinito,ma hai mancato di rispetto a chi ti ha arricchito"
> dopo che è stato supportato con cori per tutta la partita
> che contestazione!!



Non voglio entrare a gamba tesa ma se c'erano dei sassolini da togliere non era quello il momento. Era il suo addio al calcio.
Penso e spero che la maggioranza di quelli che lo hanno contestato si siano pentiti. Hanno fatto più danni a se stessi che a Maldini.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> "sul campo campione infinito,*ma hai mancato di rispetto a chi ti ha arricchito*"
> dopo che è stato supportato con cori per tutta la partita
> che contestazione!!



Avrà mancato di rispetto ad *alcuni* tifosi, non certo al 99% dei tifosi milanisti che l'hanno sempre considerato come il simbolo di 20 anni di trionfi e che hanno visto quella scena come uno sfregio per cui c'hanno deriso un po' in tutto il mondo..
Quella contestazione è una delle più grandi figuracce della storia recente del Milan, per conto mio seconda solo ai fari di marsiglia (quella guarda caso firmata fester)..
In ogni caso non andava fatta in quel modo e in quel contesto..si poteva fare un comunicato subito dopo ma è chiaro che si voleva avere il contorno mediatico..


----------



## Jaqen (27 Gennaio 2015)

Speriamo si muova qualcosa..


----------



## nazdravi (27 Gennaio 2015)

Nulla da appuntare riguardo al comunicato. Ma iniziassero una contestazione allo stadio anche.


----------



## Arsozzenal (27 Gennaio 2015)

nazdravi ha scritto:


> Nulla da appuntare riguardo al comunicato. Ma iniziassero una contestazione allo stadio anche.



già scritto sopra...i mezzi per farla non sono molti purtroppo..striscioni non possono entrare piu ultimamente...l'anno scorso ci hanno dimezzato la curva per la contestazione con il parma quindi bo..ci penseranno un pò prima di fare qualcosa di significativo


----------



## Milano siamo noi (27 Gennaio 2015)

Gli uomini ci sono per ripartire ...lo ripeto allo sfinimento....Boban Maldini Costacurta Seedorf....ma e' tutta gente con la schiena diritta e all imperatore Silvio in primis e a Galliani dopo non piacciono....il Milan ha bisogno di un cambio generazionale nella proprietà e nella dirigenza prima di tutto......il pesce puzza dalla testa


----------



## smallball (27 Gennaio 2015)

Milano siamo noi ha scritto:


> Gli uomini ci sono per ripartire ...lo ripeto allo sfinimento....Boban Maldini Costacurta Seedorf....ma e' tutta gente con la schiena diritta e all imperatore Silvio in primis e a Galliani dopo non piacciono....il Milan ha bisogno di un cambio generazionale nella proprietà e nella dirigenza prima di tutto......il pesce puzza dalla testa



togli Costacurta...e' meglio


----------



## Aragorn (27 Gennaio 2015)

C'è sicuramente lo zampino di Lady B, il che forse non è il massimo dell'eleganza ma detto sinceramente chissenefrega. Galliani in questi ultimi otto anni avrebbe tranquillamente potuto delegare determinati incarichi a persone di un certo tipo e invece non ha mai voluto aiuti, ha voluto fare tutto da solo e i risultati lo hanno bocciato. Il cambio di proprietà sarebbe il massimo, un cambio a livello societario sarebbe una buona cosa, rimanere così sarebbe un disastro. Chi (come me) è felice della seconda ipotesi non lo è in quanto ritiene Berlusconi esente da colpe, semplicemente fa il ragionamento "tra niente e qualcosa, sempre meglio qualcosa".


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> C'è sicuramente lo zampino di Lady B, il che forse non è il massimo dell'eleganza ma detto sinceramente chissenefrega. Galliani in questi ultimi otto anni avrebbe tranquillamente potuto delegare determinati incarichi a persone di un certo tipo e invece non ha mai voluto aiuti, ha voluto fare tutto da solo e i risultati lo hanno bocciato. Il cambio di proprietà sarebbe il massimo, un cambio a livello societario sarebbe una buona cosa, rimanere così sarebbe un disastro. Chi (come me) è felice della seconda ipotesi non lo è in quanto ritiene Berlusconi esente da colpe, semplicemente fa il ragionamento "tra niente e qualcosa, sempre meglio qualcosa".



Quoto perfettamente.


----------



## wfiesso (27 Gennaio 2015)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> intervengo solo per puntualizzare delle cose
> galliani non centra proprio nulla con quello che voi chiamate attacco/contestazione a maldini..ve l'avevo già spiegato ma vedo che fate tutti orecchie da mercante..quel giorno non ci doveva essere nessuna contestazione e nessun fischio..è stato fatto uno striscione in cui,pur affermando la grandezza di maldini come giocatore,si faceva notare come avesse mancato di rispetto in più di un'occasione ai tifosi..Mladini,colpito nel suo profondo ego,ha risposto immediatamente con versi e insulti plateali e solo in quel momento son partiti dei fischi con relativa esposizione della bandiera di Baresi.Questo è quanto!Galliani non centra proprio nulla



il fatto che maldini stesso abbia pubblicamente detto di essere rimasto deluso da galliani e che finchè galliani resterà al milan per lui non ci sarà posto mi pare piuttosto emblematico... i fischi non saranno stati comandati da galliani, ma il silenzio del pagliaccio pelato dopo l'episodio è lampante... galliani non vedeva l'ora di sbolognare Maldini e non ha fatto nulla per nasconderlo


----------



## osvaldobusatti (27 Gennaio 2015)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> voi ovviamente vedete quello che volete vedere..che la curva sia dalla parte di Barbara è ormai cosa risaputa!nessuno fa finta di nulla...nelle varie interviste concesse lo hanno sempre ribadito senza problemi!è un comunicato perfettamente coerente con la linea intrapresa da qualche anno
> le frecciate a Berlusconi ci sono eccome anche se non forti e dirette..gli si chiede di tornare a spendere, di smetterla di spacciare una rosa mediocre come se fosse al livello di roma e juve e di fare teatrini tipo hip hip hurrà e robe simili
> quando parlate di contestazioni non so cosa si possa fare..l'anno scorso ci hanno dimezzato la curva per la contestazione con il Parma sebbene fosse stata assolutamente pacifica e tranquilla..quindi si vedrà



Quoto te perchè mi pare che sia più addentro alle cosa.
Il comunicato è chiarissimo. Intende smuovere le acque che stanno stagnando.
L'ideale sarebbe: 
1-Berlusconi vende al magnate di turno che investe 1 Mdo di Euro nel Milan e rifonda la squadra. 
2-Lo stesso magnate dà incarico a Guardiola di allenare e di comprarsi i giocatori che gli pare, tanto i soldi ci sono.
3-Finalmente Messi e CR7 giocheranno insieme nel Milan, con Pogba Thiagone nostro e quanto di meglio.

L'alternativa, visto che quanto sopra appare difficilino, sarebbe di andare per gradi.

A)- Cominciamo a cambiare l'allenatore.
B)- Cambiamo Galliani con uno più competente.
C)- Cerchiamo di convincere SB a investire o, in alternativa, cedere _al meglio _il Milan.
_Al meglio_ non significa al miglior offerente, ma _a chi possa mandare avanti un progetto serio, possibilmente vincente.

Il comunicato della curva mi sembra rispecchi quello che noi diciamo da tempo. 
Ma anche quello che la logica impone...
_


----------



## Renegade (27 Gennaio 2015)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION], inutile dire che concordo con voi, come quasi sempre. Qui ancora si pensa che tolto Galliani spuntino gli arcobaleni. Che ridere. Oltretutto è il solito comunicato inutile che si frapporrà tra uno striscione ed un sostegno improvviso alla società, con piena incoerenza. Parlano di figure milaniste e poi sono gli stessi che osarono fischiare Maldini in quel modo. Poi tutte parole vuote, riassunte da qui dentro anche in modo sbrigativo ed errato. Comunicato fuorviante che in realtà non smuove nulla e non attacca il vero problema, si sofferma su una frattura e non su un cancro che sta affossando il Milan.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Gennaio 2015)

A me pare palese che la curva sia stata sempre prezzolata da Galliani per non contestare. Gli striscioni che ricordo erano di contestazione per Berlusconi ("Presidente bocciato, assente ingiustificato".

Come mi pare palese anche il fallimento su tutti i fronti di Galliani, anche la curva, che ha sempre magnato a scrocco con lui, lo ha abbandonato.


----------



## Arsozzenal (27 Gennaio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Quoto te perchè mi pare che sia più addentro alle cosa.
> Il comunicato è chiarissimo. Intende smuovere le acque che stanno stagnando.
> L'ideale sarebbe:
> 1-Berlusconi vende al magnate di turno che investe 1 Mdo di Euro nel Milan e rifonda la squadra.
> ...



esattamente..io la penso proprio cosi..Berlusconi è il presidente del milan.Quindi fino a prova contraria decide lui cosa farne!purtroppo non si può obbligarlo nè a spendere nè a vendere!dunque,per ora la cosa migliore da fare è intervenire dove possibile per salvare il salvabile,provando ad iniziare un nuovo progetto con un dirigente giovane, competente e attorniato da uomini giusti(maldini su tutti)
Berlusconi ha ormai una certa età..penso che prima o poi o sarà costretto a vendere, oppure la natura farà il suo corso e a quel punto credo proprio che i figli venderanno
non vedo molte altre alternative..moratti l ha capito che era il momento di vendere,lui non penso che mai lo farà


----------



## Arsozzenal (27 Gennaio 2015)

per chi parla di maldini, per la curva non ci sarebbero problemi ad averlo in società...quel giorno son successe cose che riguardavano il rapporto tra maldini e la curva,nessuno mette in dubbio la figura di maldini come calciatore e come "uomo-milan"..ad avercene di maldini in società
quindi non è per nulla incoerente il discorso,mi spiace
se volete un consiglio, non parlate della curva e non fate troppe ipotesi perche cadete quasi sempre in errore non essendo ben informati


----------



## runner (27 Gennaio 2015)

delle volte quando leggo certe cose mi sembra davvero di vivere in un altro paese, all' estero per una tassa leggermente iniqua oppure per un qualsiasi scandalo la gente scende in piazza e si ribella, qui in Italia si protesta solo per il calcio....

bisogna ammettere che l' Italia per come l'abbiamo conosciuta è finita, dobbiamo ricominciare ad investire su noi stessi e lanciare il nostro calcio fatto dai nostri ragazzi in stadi nuovi e con progetti pluriennali.....

potete metterci chi volete al posto del Berlu, ma se non si riprende il paese e SECONDARIAMENTE il calcio allora non torneremo più sul tetto del Mondo come prima....


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Incredibilmente nell'edizione odierna di studio sport nemmeno un accenno al comunicato contro fester..pazzesco..

qualcuno che guarda quella schifezza di tiki taka sa se ieri hanno detto qualcosa in merito?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Gennaio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Incredibilmente nell'edizione odierna di studio sport nemmeno un accenno al comunicato contro fester..pazzesco..
> 
> qualcuno che guarda quella schifezza di tiki taka sa se ieri hanno detto qualcosa in merito?



Se non era per MilanWorld probabilmente io oggi nemmeno ne venivo a conoscenza.
Questo spiega da solo molte cose.


----------



## Aron (27 Gennaio 2015)

Cristiano Ruiu ha rivelato che fra poco uscirà un comunicato firmato da Silvio e Marina Berlusconi in cui si dichiara la piena fiducia in Adriano Galliani.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Cristiano Ruiu ha rivelato che fra poco uscirà un comunicato firmato da Silvio e Marina Berlusconi in cui si dichiara la piena fiducia in Adriano Galliani.



confermo, l'ho gia scritto sull'altro topic


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Cristiano Ruiu ha rivelato che fra poco uscirà un comunicato firmato da Silvio e Marina Berlusconi in cui si dichiara la piena fiducia in Adriano Galliani.



Prevedibile..

Forza Lazio, speriamo di perdere 0-5 stasera così almeno sti maledetti si vergogneranno di esistere..
25 anni di tifo e per la prima volta in vita mia mi trovo a sperare di perdere..non ne posso più di tutto sto orrore..


----------



## walter 22 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Attaccare soltanto Galliani è da vigliacchi il primo colpevole del nostro declino sta più in alto


----------



## vota DC (27 Gennaio 2015)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Attaccare soltanto Galliani è da vigliacchi il primo colpevole del nostro declino sta più in alto



Mah nel caso specifico l'alto ha finalmente sganciato qualcosa e Galliani ha fatto le sue operazioni dimostrandosi uno zuccone. Non ditemi che gli hanno puntato il fucile dicendo di spendere quella cifra per un ex primavera Inter a più di 15 milioni quando Paloschi milanista da sempre poteva essere preso per molto meno.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Gennaio 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Mah nel caso specifico l'alto ha finalmente sganciato qualcosa e Galliani ha fatto le sue operazioni dimostrandosi uno zuccone. Non ditemi che gli hanno puntato il fucile dicendo di spendere quella cifra per un ex primavera Inter a più di 15 milioni quando Paloschi milanista da sempre poteva essere preso per molto meno.



Destro è un pupillo di Berlusconi, la cosa è risaputa. Non è stato Galliani a usare quei 17M per Destro, ma Berlusconi a dire: li spendo, eventualmente, solo per lui. Se Galliani gli avesse proposto Luiz Adriano si sarebbe sentito rispondere: "Chiiii???" (cit.)


----------



## walter 22 (27 Gennaio 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Mah nel caso specifico l'alto ha finalmente sganciato qualcosa e Galliani ha fatto le sue operazioni dimostrandosi uno zuccone. Non ditemi che gli hanno puntato il fucile dicendo di spendere quella cifra per un ex primavera Inter a più di 15 milioni quando Paloschi milanista da sempre poteva essere preso per molto meno.



Che abbia sganciato qualcosa ho i miei seri dubbi, soliti prestiti con riscatto, poi non mi stupirei se l'attaccante venisse preso su esplicita richiesta del presidente. Sul fatto che Galliani sia uno zuccone sei troppo buono lui ormai è incompetente.
Scusami ma non si può difenderlo ed attaccare solo cravatta gialla


----------



## gianluca1193 (27 Gennaio 2015)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Attaccare soltanto Galliani è da vigliacchi il primo colpevole del nostro declino sta più in alto



Anche attaccare solo Berlusconi però...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Gennaio 2015)

L' AC Milan è una delle società di Fininvest, che deve cercare di avere un pareggio in bilancio come tutte le altre aziende del gruppo, se mancano soldi non è perchè Berlusconi non sgancia ma perchè invece di acquistare giocatori decenti Galliani telefona ai soliti procuratori per avere dei p.0 e gli fa dei contratti faraonici: 92 milioni di euro suddivisi per 27 giocatori (senza coppe europee..) sono 3,4 milioni lordi l'uno, e sono contati anche gente che non ha mai visto il campo come Mastour, Albertazzi e Zaccardo. Ed è ancora a libro paga Torres... gli stipendi al netto sarebbero:
Torres (4), Mexes (4), Montolivo (3,5), De Jong (3,5), Diego Lopez (2,5), Alex (2,5), Honda (2,5), Muntari (2,5). Essien (2,5), Pazzini (2,5), El Shaarawy (2,4), Menez (2,4), Rami (2), Abate (1,8), Zapata (1,6), Van Ginkel (1,5), Poli (1,5), Armero (1,5), De Sciglio (1,5), Bonera (1,2), Bonaventura (1), Abbiati (1), Zaccardo (0,9), Niang (0,8), Agazzi (0,7), Saponara (0,6), Albertazzi (0,1)


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Destro è un pupillo di Berlusconi, la cosa è risaputa. Non è stato Galliani a usare quei 17M per Destro, ma Berlusconi a dire: li spendo, eventualmente, solo per lui. Se Galliani gli avesse proposto Luiz Adriano si sarebbe sentito rispondere: "Chiiii???" (cit.)



Però Destro pupillo di Berlusconi è un'invenzione. Berlusconi è quello che chiamava i giocatori della sua squadra Borrelli, Zigone, Pirli, quel giovane che viene dal Lecce (Maxi Lopez), ecc. Davvero credete che sappia chi è Destro, o meglio che sia il suo pupillo?
Semplicemente ne è venuto a conoscenza quando Galliani ha cominciato a trattarlo. Berlusca gli avrà detto semplicemente di prendere una punta, Galliani si è presentato con Destro, rimbambendo Berlusconi di scemenze, quest'ultimo ci avrà creduto.
Mi pare proprio lo scenario più plausibile, considerando che Berlusconi aveva la fissa di Ronaldinho e dubito ce l'abbia per un 25enne panchinaro della Roma.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Gennaio 2015)

*La Curva Sud stasera allo stadio continua nella sua protesta contro Adriano Galliani: *


----------



## Ian.moone (27 Gennaio 2015)

Striscione : #iostoconpippo

Niente da fare, ce lo terremo fino a fine stagione


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Curva Sud stasera allo stadio continua nella sua protesta contro Adriano Galliani: *



*La Curva sta incitando senza sosta Filippo Inzaghi. Netta la presa di posizione contro Galliani e, in tono minore, contro Berlusconi.
Esposti anche i seguenti hashtag: #IOSTOCONPIPPO, #BASTAPARAMETRIZERO, #VIAGALLIANI, #RINNOVAREPERRIPARTIRE, #11LEONI*


----------



## Ciachi (27 Gennaio 2015)

Quindi la curva vuole tenere Inzaghi?!!! Boh...


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Curva sta incitando senza sosta Filippo Inzaghi. Netta la presa di posizione contro Galliani e, in tono minore, contro Berlusconi.
> Esposti anche i seguenti hashtag: #IOSTOCONPIPPO, #BASTAPARAMETRIZERO, #VIAGALLIANI, #RINNOVAREPERRIPARTIRE, #11LEONI*




Il sostegno a Inzaghi è assolutamente ridicolo. RIDICOLO.

Che sia ex giocatore del Milan, a me, frega nulla. Deve essere giudicato non per quello che ha fatto, ma per quello che sta facendo. Cioè, pena.


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Curva sta incitando senza sosta Filippo Inzaghi. Netta la presa di posizione contro Galliani e, in tono minore, contro Berlusconi.
> Esposti anche i seguenti hashtag: #IOSTOCONPIPPO, #BASTAPARAMETRIZERO, #VIAGALLIANI, #RINNOVAREPERRIPARTIRE, #11LEONI*



Resto basita dalla difesa di Inzaghi.Proprio perché è una bandiera è giusto che vada via ora,per dimenticare presto questa parentesi e lasciarci solo il ricordo meraviglioso del giocatore e di quello che ha vinto con noi.


----------



## walter 22 (27 Gennaio 2015)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Anche attaccare solo Berlusconi però...



Nessuno critica solo Berlusconi le colpe, anche se diverse, sono di entrambi è inutile fare distinzioni


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Curva scandalosa come al solito!!! Sono senza scuse!!! A ridateme la Fossa...


----------



## gabuz (27 Gennaio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Curva scandalosa come al solito!!! Sono senza scuse!!! *A ridateme la Fossa...*



.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Va bene che le colpe primarie sono di chi sta in alto, ma questa difesa ad oltranza di Inzaghi è decisamente fuori luogo, anzi direi che è proprio patetica.*


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Gennaio 2015)

"SE NON MI CACCIANO STO QUI A VITA"

questo ha appena detto


----------



## The Ripper (27 Gennaio 2015)

Io penso che il Milan abbia la peggior dirigenza e i peggiori tifosi di tutta la Serie A.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Gennaio 2015)

Stanno con Inzaghi perchè in un certo senso Inzaghi è una vittima, 
ma una vittima che ama così tanto il suo ruolo attuale che non se ne andrebbe mai nonostante finisse in serie C continuando a ringraziare Galliani, quindi qualcosa non torna


----------



## nazdravi (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ridicola anche la curva. Si contesta dal primo all'ultimo. D'accordo che si debba contestare Galliani. Ma Berlusconi? Ma Inzaghi? Ok rosa mediocre, ma non giocare a calcio mi pare sia colpa esclusivamente dell'allenatore. L'Empoli con una rosa ben più mediocre della nostra GIOCA A CALCIO. Cosa che noi in questa stagione non abbiamo fatto.

Ci vorrebbe la Fossa dei Leoni, altro che questi.


----------



## Kurt91 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Io comunque invito tutti ad andare allo stadio (ovviamente chi può), prendersi la curva (e farsi carico degli onori ma soprattutto degli oneri che la cosa comporta) e gestire il tutto. E ve lo dice uno che non ama questa curva.


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il sostegno a Inzaghi è assolutamente ridicolo. RIDICOLO.
> 
> Che sia ex giocatore del Milan, a me, frega nulla. Deve essere giudicato non per quello che ha fatto, ma per quello che sta facendo. Cioè, pena.



infatti il Milan piu' che una squadra sembra un'accozzaglia di giocatori senza arte ne' parte


----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Io penso che il Milan abbia la peggior dirigenza e* i peggiori tifosi di tutta la Serie A*.



concordo
come quelli di milan e juve..quando si vince tutti in prima linea..quando si perde spariscono tutti..ovviamente tu ti riferivi ad altr oma fingo di non aver capito


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> quando si vince tutti in prima linea..quando si perde spariscono tutti..



.


----------



## Jino (28 Gennaio 2015)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> concordo
> come quelli di milan e juve..quando si vince tutti in prima linea..quando si perde spariscono tutti..ovviamente tu ti riferivi ad altr oma fingo di non aver capito



Io parlo per me, non scappo perchè il Milan non vince, scappo per come è gestito. Non mi va giù, non sopporto i teatrini di Silvio, le scelte folli di Galliani. Giuro accetterei un Milan in serie B pur di avere una nuova proprietà e dirigenza ambiziosi.


----------

